# Wood River



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any info on the open and the qualifying.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second series Open (33 dogs) -

2,3,9,11,13,15,16,17,18,21,23,24,27,29,31,32,33,34,42,43,45,46,48,49,52,55,56,57,59,65,69,73,74

Qualifying got done today. Placements will be given out at the tailgate tomorrow.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sharon. There were a lot of us waiting and wondering!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

We are parked at the campground by the store. We have our cat with us and I was worried about leaving him in the trailer with these temps and no AC with dry camping at the fish hatchery. The campground is awesome. Robin drove over to give us callbacks.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

For those wondering about the Qual, the 10 dogs going into the 4th series yesterday were:

1,5,6,11,12,14,15,17,19,20


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any callbacks for The Derby?


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting call backs, Jams and placements but with no access to entrée express call back numbers don’t tell us much. Congratulation to all who finished and good luck to those still playing.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results -

1st Pax - Wells, Korzh/Pleasant
2nd Bullet - Ahlgren
3rd Hook - Madsen
4th Porsche - Sage/Henry
RJ Soul - Remein
J's Jersey - Fitzpatrick/Pleasant
Aspen - Furio
Drake - Rogers
Trout - Sacco/Glass

Qualifying results -

1st Fergie - Kolan/Henry
2nd Ruby - McAfee/Fangsrud
3rd Otis - Brown/Henry
4th Shiner - van der Lee
RJ Indy - Gust/Glass
J's Hannah - Ornbaun/Huff
Jagger - Gillett/Glass
Drake - Rogers

Congrats to all!!

Unofficial callbacks to Open 4th series (10 dogs) -

15,16,17,18,23,29,32,34,42,55

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur 2nd series (36 dogs) -

1,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,16,19,20,21,22,24,29,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,43,44,45,46,47,50,51,52,54,60,61

A fabulous Mexican tailgate tonight! Thanks to Bill and Gay for organizing.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

THANK YOU Sharon


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Fred Warf said:


> Thanks for posting call backs, Jams and placements but with no access to entrée express call back numbers don’t tell us much. Congratulation to all who finished and good luck to those still playing.


A little daunting to post names for callbacks, but certainly should be done for results. I was going to make a similar comment on another trial's results posting lol.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> A little daunting to post names for callbacks, but certainly should be done for results. I was going to make a similar comment on another trial's results posting lol.


Thank you from us, too! Posting the handler's name is very helpful for RTF to come up with their RTF Results email each week. This helps them determine if the placement went to an Amateur or a Pro.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to water blind. 21dogs
1-6-7-8-9-11-16-19-21-24-33-34-36-37-39-43-44-46-47-51-52


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to Amateur 4th series (12 dogs) -

Ann/Neeley
Ivy/Crow
Nike/Foster
Sky/Woodyard
Tab/Arnold
Logan/Miller
Katie/Tierney
Comet/Harger
Biz/Luray
Ryely/Irwin
Rusty/van der Lee
Delta/Calvert

Open results - 

1st Shooter - Nicholls (FC and qualified for both nationals)
2nd George - Fruehling
3rd Bobby - Ahlgren
4th Pumps - Mallett/Huff
RJ Smoke - Koeth/Remein
J Odin - A. Fangsrud/E. Fangsrud

Congrats to all!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks sharon!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Skyy/Woodyard
2nd Tab/Arnold (new AFC)
3rd Rusty/van der Lee
4th Logan/Miller
RJ Biz/Luray
J's Delta/Calvert
Ryely/Erwin
Comet/Harger
Katie/Tierney
Nike/Foster

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Way to go Team Tab! Also very thrilled for Team Shooter!

Heck, very thrilled for everyone that finished...

Thank you Sharon for posting the results, congratulations on a fine job by Rusty.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

New Chocolate AFC!!! Congrats to Rick Arnold and Tab!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job Rick and Tab!


----------



## Mari (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations Rick and Tab! So proud of you both!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Pat and Deb Nicholl's on Shooter completing his FC and qualifying for the Nationals...I am positive that up in heaven, proud breeder Helen Graves is smiling knowing another of her puppies has titled


----------

